# 40 lbs of pulled pork



## certified106 (Jul 23, 2012)

This weekend we had a small family Get together out at my parents farm and I volunteered to cook for everyone. On Friday night I grilled a bunch of chicken and potatoes for everyone nothing special just rubbed down with a home made rub. Then Friday evening I spent the rest of the night prepping for Saturday's meal which included homemade slaw, potatoes, 2 different types of BBQ sauce, 40 lbs of smoked pork butt, grilled corn and the list goes on......Sorry I don't have a ton of great pictures but I was so busy prepping and cooking that I kept forgetting to take photos as I went. The ones that I did get were taken with my crappy camera phone. Enjoy

4 - 10lb Butts prepped for Saturday.




Saturday Morning 4:30am right before going on the smoker
















Right after throwing on the Butts I went in and prepped 6 Fatty's. I forgot to take pictures of them and when I pulled them off they went so fast this is the only shot I got. 





The Butts cooked at 225° for right at 12 hours and here is the shot of them coming off to get foiled for 1.5 hours.










First one I pulled. That creamy coleslaw recipe that I used with the Tarragon vinegar is incredible! It's the second time I used it for a group of people and everyone raves about the flavor.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jul 23, 2012)

You complete ass. Now I'mmo be hungry all day


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks great certified106, wait until Scotty Overkill sees this, firepit action again.

zap


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice! I smoke em on my Big Green Egg & needless to say, there are NEVER any leftovers.
Whaddya using for the rub?


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks wonderful!


----------



## Jags (Jul 23, 2012)

I see you use the same approach to the rub as I do.  "Slap it on till no more will stick".

Mmmmm....I loves me some pulled pork.


----------



## begreen (Jul 23, 2012)

How about 100 pounds of pulled pork?


----------



## Jags (Jul 23, 2012)

That needs to be left in the smoker for many more hours.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Jul 23, 2012)

That’s beautiful man (sniff...wipes tear from eye)...just beautiful. A fat man salutes you!


----------



## firebroad (Jul 23, 2012)

So...how much is left?
My family--gone in 60 seconds.


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 23, 2012)

Fire and food.  Damn fine work there.  Thanks for getting everyone worked up now.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 23, 2012)

damn damn DAMN you I say!    


Looks great Certified,I'll bet they're still talking about how good it tasted.


----------



## Lewiston (Jul 23, 2012)

Nicely done! 
This week's BGE item is brisket.


----------



## Dix (Jul 23, 2012)

I wanna hear more about the slaw. Ive been playing with a red cabbage mix, with makes things interesting.

And also more info on the rub, please


----------



## Lewiston (Jul 23, 2012)

Asking for a BBQ rub recipe can be a dangerous proposition.


----------



## certified106 (Jul 23, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Nice! I smoke em on my Big Green Egg & needless to say, there are NEVER any leftovers.
> Whaddya using for the rub?


 
The BGE is on my wish list but outta my price range for now. You have to cook on a kamado style cooker to really get how awesome they are. Barely used any lump at all to run that thing for darn near 16 hours on Saturday

The rub is pretty basic but that is how I like it on pulled pork. Here is the recipe.

1 cup coarsely ground sea salt
1 cup packed brown sugar
3/4 cup paprika
1/4 cup chili powder
1/4 cup onion powder
1/4 cup garlic powder
1/3 cup ground black pepper
2 teaspoons dry mustard


----------



## certified106 (Jul 23, 2012)

Jags said:


> I see you use the same approach to the rub as I do. "Slap it on till no more will stick".
> 
> Mmmmm....I loves me some pulled pork.


 

LOL, Is there another way??


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 23, 2012)

certified106 said:


> LOL, Is there another way??


 

Wish there was a triple like button, I couldn't have said it less sarcastically or better than that!


----------



## certified106 (Jul 23, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> I wanna hear more about the slaw. Ive been playing with a red cabbage mix, with makes things interesting.
> 
> And also more info on the rub, please


 

The slaw recipe is one of my favorites, thanks goes to a friend of mine JM . The key ingredient is the Tarragon and it gives it different element of flavor. The recipe calls for 2 tsps of the vinegar but I have had to add up to 6 to get the flavor right. Kind of mix it up put the dressing on the slaw and then add the vinegar until you are happy with the taste. The majority of the time I have at least 4 tsps in it.

Ingredients

1 head of cabbage
1 carrot
1/2 cup chopped onion
3 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 teaspoons tarragon vinegar
1 1/4 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup sugar


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 23, 2012)

Fatty's?(pic #6)  Elaborate if you could.  I need some barbecue schoolin' on that term.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice pulled BBQ pork there. If I was not eating BBQ chicken (right now) that I smoked at my brother's yesterday, I would be envious. We slow cooked 4 birds with half apple, half alder pellets on his Brinkmann grill. Damn fine eats. I was going to get a fat pork butt and make pulled pork, but I got too late a start for that yesterday.


----------



## certified106 (Jul 24, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Fatty's?(pic #6) Elaborate if you could. I need some barbecue schoolin' on that term.


 
Here is a better picture of one

You start by basket weaving a little over a pound of bacon into a sheet, then roll sausage over the bacon sheet, place your favorite ingredients in the center of the sheet (such as green peppers, onions, and cheese) then roll the whole thing into a log and smoke it for around 2 hrs at 225-250.  Then there are also naked fattys which are just a plain roll of sausage placed on the smoker.


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 24, 2012)

certified106 said:


> Here is a better picture of one
> 
> You start by basket weaving a little over a pound of bacon into a sheet, then roll sausage over the bacon sheet, place your favorite ingredients in the center of the sheet (such as green peppers, onions, and cheese) then roll the whole thing into a log and smoke it for around 2 hrs at 225-250. Then there are also naked fattys which are just a plain roll of sausage placed on the smoker.


 They are also known as "Bacon Explosions" & "Pork Bombs".. Google either one & you will find both How-To videos & recipes. I like em with crumbled bacon, apple chunks & cheese in em, myself...Of course you need a side dish of LIPITOR...


----------



## ScotO (Jul 24, 2012)

How in the SAM HELL did I miss this thread yesterday????  I cant begin to tell you how delicious that stuff looks, certified!  As I clean up the slobber off of the table in my breakroom at work, I have to say that has me frigging hungry as a hog.  Thanks for getting me all riled up again!  Keep those pics coming and thanks for sharing the recipes.


----------



## Defiant (Jul 24, 2012)

No fat in this dish


----------



## Gary_602z (Jul 24, 2012)

Defiant said:


> No fat in this dish





That is one sick puppie!  But I would try a piece of it!

Gary


----------



## Defiant (Jul 24, 2012)

Love the bacon wallet


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 24, 2012)

Lewiston said:


> Nicely done!
> This week's BGE item is brisket.


 
You gotta try a Tri-tip steak on your BGE. They're hard to come by, as not all butcher shops order them,
but MAN are they delicious & tender when you can actually get them. They're also known as Santa Maria
steaks..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tri-tip

Geez. I think I'm gonna go hunting for one on the way home....


----------



## Defiant (Jul 24, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Geez. I think I'm gonna go hunting for one on the way home....


Love the tri-tips, send some this way Need a new band for my BGE, anyone know of a good source?


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 24, 2012)

I actually last had a tri-tip 'roast' at my ex-SIL's place in Santa Maria (CA) when I went through there last... I never heard of them called a Santa Maria steak before.


----------



## fossil (Jul 24, 2012)

I've never had any trouble finding a Tri-Tip roast.  All the stores near where I live carry them routinely.  It's one of my favorite cuts of beef.  Some folks slice them before grilling.  I prefer to grill the roast first, then slice.  Grill (after soaking in my secret marinade for a few hours) to just rare by the meat thermo, let sit a few, slice and put the platter on the table.  Folks are always pleased, it's delicious stuff.  Put out some horseradish sauce for those who are so inclined.  I think I'll pass on the above described "lasagna".     Rick


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 24, 2012)

Defiant said:


> Love the tri-tips, send some this way Need a new band for my BGE, anyone know of a good source?


http://www.soundcedar.com/shop/Big_...s/Big_Green_Egg_Spring_Assisted_Band_Replace/


----------



## Thistle (Jul 24, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> You gotta try a Tri-tip steak on your BGE. They're hard to come by, as not all butcher shops order them,
> but MAN are they delicious & tender when you can actually get them. They're also known as Santa Maria
> steaks..
> 
> ...


 
Not too hard to find around here.Had a couple in the Weber kettle over scrap mostly Red Oak,little White last Monday night.Marinated 5 hrs in fridge in sea salt,cracked pepper,cumin powder,bit of dried minced garlic,olive oil & red wine vinegar.Following a Santa Maria BBQ recipe that included grilled garlic ciabatta bread & local sweet corn from one of my books. One of the cheapest cuts of beef,sometimes called Sirloin Tip.I really liked it,just as good as Top Sirloin,but costs less.Could only eat 1/2 at once,maybe 5 oz.Great as leftovers though,especially sliced thin across the grain.

Apologies for burning the bread a little,almost forgot to put it on the grill,brought the steaks & corn inside the kitchen,there sat the bread in its paper bag.Run outside with it,lifted the lid & laid it on the grill.Even though I shut the vents almost 10 min earlier,there still was an incredible amount of heat from the coals.You know how hot bone-dry Red & White Oak can get  Bread was still very tasty,especially while warm being brushed with extra virgin olive oil & rubbed with a cut garlic clove...


----------



## Lewiston (Jul 24, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> You gotta try a Tri-tip steak on your BGE. They're hard to come by, as not all butcher shops order them,
> but MAN are they delicious & tender when you can actually get them. They're also known as Santa Maria
> steaks..
> 
> ...



We're fortunate to have a meat house nearby that will get us any cut we want. I'll kick off August with it and Certified's slaw.


----------



## Lewiston (Jul 24, 2012)

Thistle said:


> Not too hard to find around here.Had a couple in the Weber kettle over scrap mostly Red Oak,little White last Monday night.Marinated 5 hrs in fridge in sea salt,cracked pepper,cumin powder,bit of dried minced garlic,olive oil & red wine vinegar.Following a Santa Maria BBQ recipe that included grilled garlic ciabatta bread & local sweet corn from one of my books. One of the cheapest cuts of beef,sometimes called Sirloin Tip.I really liked it,just as good as Top Sirloin,but costs less.Could only eat 1/2 at once,maybe 5 oz.Great as leftovers though,especially sliced thin across the grain.
> 
> Apologies for burning the bread a little,almost forgot to put it on the grill,brought the steaks & corn inside the kitchen,there sat the bread in its paper bag.Run outside with it,lifted the lid & laid it on the grill.Even though I shut the vents almost 10 min earlier,there still was an incredible amount of heat from the coals.You know how hot bone-dry Red & White Oak can get  Bread was still very tasty,especially while warm being brushed with extra virgin olive oil & rubbed with a cut garlic clove...



Looks good to me! How long in the cooker with my keeping it at a steady at 210 degrees? Pork butt and brisket usually take 20-24 hours but only use a softball size of lump charcoal plus flavoring wood. Most beef I marinate with citrus to open the pores, hit it with the rub and let it sit in the ice box for 24 hours.


----------

